# Un kilo pour Zaby !!!



## Agnès E.

Tout en discrétion, tout en finesse, tout en efficacité : notre Zaby vient de passer en catimini son premier kilopost.

Mille mercis ? Non, ce n'est pas encore assez ! 



Mille mercis !​ 



Au moins...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour Zaby,

Voici mes mille mercis plus cinq

       1 0 0 5

Saviez vous que Zaby signifie _grenouilles_ en langues slaves?
Pour vous, pour que vos conseils portent plus loins...

Amitiés
Martine


----------



## geve

1000 posts efficaces et sympatoches, ça oui, ça se fête !
Exceptionnellement, pour l'occasion, je vais chanter ET danser (je m'en excuse par avance  )​ 
*Zaby, bravo, beau boulot !*


----------



## Kelly B

Zaby, merci bien!


----------



## la reine victoria

Bravo Zaby!

Félicitations
et
Mille mercis!

  
​LRV​​


----------



## timpeac

Félicitations et mille fois merci Zaby !


----------



## nichec

Wow...a thousand  
Congratulations


----------



## mickaël

Je n'ai pu voir que quelques grammes de ce kilo...  
mais j'espère bien me rattraper avec le kilo suivant  (surtout pas de régime !  )


----------



## zaby

Merci à tous !!  

Agnès, z'allez me faire rougir, c'est que je suis timide , moi

Martine (j'ai une chance sur deux ), je ne savais pas que zaby avait une signification. _Grenouilles_, ouf, je m'en sors bien  et puis pour une _Froggy_ de Française, ça colle  
Moi qui cherchais juste un diminutif de mon prénom qui n'ait pas été monopolisé par une actrice ou une chanteuse... (je vous laisse trouver le prénom ) 

Geve, Youpi ! Chapi-Chapo ! j'adorais ce dessin animé quand j'étais petite et j'adore toujours la musique, en plus c'est la version longue avec tout l'instrumental, super ! 

Kelly, LRV, Timpeac, thank *you*, your posts are always so rewarding  

Nichec, you did a lot too since _le bleu de toute l'immensité  _(I remember this thread because I'm impressed when an English speaker takes an interest in Piaf) 

Mickaël, mon problème c'est que je suis une boulimique de ce forum, quand je commence à goûter à quelques fils, je ne peux plus m'arrêter. Donc pas de régime en vue  !


----------



## french4beth

zaby, 

Thanks so much for always 'batting a thousand' and for answering so many 'sixty-four-thousand dollar questions'

Thanks for all the great advice & help!

Beth


----------



## anangelaway

* Merci Zaby et Félicitations !  *​ 



*Watch the movie !!!*​ 
​


----------



## zaby

Beth, Thanks, 2 new expressions for this thread  hum? 

Anangelaway, merci pour le film, maintenant je comprends mieux certaines conversations que j'ai pu avoir au téléphone avec des services d'assistance


----------



## DearPrudence

As usual I'm late (but amazingly enough it was sunny here so I preferred to go out and play with real frogs).
*Congratulations* for your first 1,000 posts, not a long and winding road to follow you, it has been a pleasure with such a driver.


----------



## zaby

Merci DearPrudence, mais est-il vraiment raisonnable que je conduise après ta tournée  ?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Mille mercis!*
*Mille mercis!*
*Mille mercis!*
*Mille mercis!*
*Mille mercis!*
*Mille mercis!*​


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias!!!! 

Mei


----------



## DDT

Bravo Zaby !!!
Merci pour ta sympathie et tes "helpful" posts 

DDT


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Non, ne rougis pas verte grenouille. 
C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire.
Et comme tu as l'air d'apprécier, voici un petit cadeau pour ton millième (et des brouettes  ) poste !


----------

